# Fumes from High Efficiency Gas Furnace



## Sandra L (Nov 11, 2010)

We have had this furnace for about 4 years. Every time the cool weather comes and we turn the furnace, one of us can smell what is described as exhaust fumes. I do not notice it as much. However, it is strong enough for the other person living here to feel nauseated and to get cranky. We have had the Sears repair man here to see what is wrong. He can find nothing -- says, some people are more sensitive than others. This is not good as we are both soon going to be retired and will be in the house more.

Any suggestions from anyone?


----------



## Tdad (Nov 19, 2010)

1) Check your exhaust pipe for leaks, it should go straight to outside

2) may be the air supply of furnace is not enough, check whether the flame has a pure light blue color.

3) If still under warranty, call the installed or the manufacturer.


Safety is #1 concern








http://www.hvac-cost.com


----------



## Estacada John (Nov 21, 2010)

Sandra,
I agree with Tdad but here's another suggestion. When faced with a similar problem, we had the fire department check the carbon monoxide level in our house. They were happy to do it. I would think that either your fire department or your gas company would respond quickly to your exhaust smell issue. Better safe than sorry.


----------

